# Techno hunt video screen archery leagues



## Scramblerman72 (Feb 3, 2009)

Video archery Leagues are starting up again Febuary 1st this time around its 8 dollars a week for 12 weeks each shooting session is 25 arrows at 25 shooting scenarios 
If you miss a week or join in late is no problem as you can shoot a few sessions at one visit like I did last year while over the road trucking . I would come in once every 3 weeks and shot all 3 weeks i missed


It is a Techno hunt video screen and teams will be 4 man teams. You set up your own team and come when ever you want and is best for your team and we will keep the score so you can come and go as you please.. you also don't need to have 4 people to enter and can be placed with other people or by your self as it is a league just for fun so if you even by your self we can still get you shooting and ready for the hunting season

Call to set up a time and date that best suites you. 

also available- and separate from league pricing

*1st time visit is free Just bring a picture of you with a successfull harvest*

indoor 3-d targets and available raised platform

paper targets

Ping pong ball target challenge ( its hooked to a forced air out of a tube and is floating in the air)

Techno hunt video- shoot your bow at many simulated hunting strategies and realism

Teen/child night unlimited.. Friday nights -pizza and pop- lots of fun $5.00 a child


please call to schedule a shooting time as the shop is not fully open all the time but he will work with you to best suit you

ARCHERY ADDICTION
10286 Braden rd Byron MI 48418

call 1-248-240-9813 Charlie


----------



## Scramblerman72 (Feb 3, 2009)

times are filling up we have 40+ people already signed up


----------



## Scramblerman72 (Feb 3, 2009)

BTT 

leagues are about to start get signed up today by calling in your day and time


----------

